

Gh: fast GitHub command line client in Go - jingweno
https://github.com/jingweno/gh
I am trying to port hub (https://github.com/defunkt/hub) to Go (https://github.com/jingweno/gh), not by any chance better yet, but feel free to provide any feedback :)
======
jingweno
There're more benchmark available on the README now:
<https://github.com/jingweno/gh/blob/master/README.md>

------
jingweno
I am trying to port hub (<https://github.com/defunkt/hub>) to Go

